# Wet Shave?



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi groomers. I recently heard about doing a "wet shave" I have heard good things about it, but I have never tried it because I don't know how to do it. Do you use this technique? Wouldn't it damage your blades or cause tighter matting?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

No, no, no...

While wet shaving can save you some time on a matted dog, it CAN dull your blades and cause extra work\over heating on your clipper; you won't necessarily think your clipper is working harder, but eletric shavers, of our type were not designed for wet shaving...nor were the clipper blades. 

Most people who use this method are trying to save the dog some coat, but I think of it this way; if the owner can't brush their dog out at home, or bring him in sooner, there is no way I am leaving more than a 7F blade length on the dog...sorry, but that's just how I veiw it. 

So, yes, you could do it, should you choose to; I don't because it can dull a blade in one sitting, and puts excess wear and tear on your clippers, because they were not designed to clip that way.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sophie that's what we do; if they can't/won't keep up with the coat we do a 7F.

We NEVER ever shave a wet coat; it's a pain in the ass and imo does not leave the same finished look.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

While I have not personally tried this (as I too am a fan of buzzing it if thats what is necessary, and bath most all dogs before the bath and loosen matting with the HV dryer, unless its pelted-then shave first) MANY groomers rave about wet shaving. It will not dull your blades faster, and certainly not faster than shaving a dirty dog. as long as you keep them well oiled, and use a GFC-I think thats what its called- outlet for safety. Apparently, while the dog is wet, you can use longer blades than you would if you shaved the dog beforehand...so instead of a 7 before the bath, you could get a 4 or 5 blade thru it, and because the coat is wet, it will be longer when it is dried. Its not going to cause further matting, or tighter matting, as you are taking it all off in the tub while the dog is wet. There are many threads about this on other grooming only forums. Some love it, some say its not for them.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick answers....I don't think I am going to look into this much further.... I agree with you...if the dog is really matted then why go through that to try to leave an extra quarter inch of fur. And I do not have a saftey outlet.

I would tend to think this is not for me from your repsonses. Rock on 7Fs!


----------



## PugChick (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't wet shaved a dog, but I've bodyclipped several horses while wet. The blades stay cooler longer, and they haven't dulled any faster than usual or stressed my clippers. Looked nice too, but I was doing a reverse #15. That always looks nice.

For me the main benefit is that hair doesn't go flying everywhere.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I've never done it, but this website has some interesting info on it:

www.groomingsmarter.com


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> While I have not personally tried this (as I too am a fan of buzzing it if thats what is necessary, and bath most all dogs before the bath and loosen matting with the HV dryer, unless its pelted-then shave first) MANY groomers rave about wet shaving. It will not dull your blades faster, and certainly not faster than shaving a dirty dog. as long as you keep them well oiled, and use a GFC-I think thats what its called- outlet for safety. Apparently, while the dog is wet, you can use longer blades than you would if you shaved the dog beforehand...so instead of a 7 before the bath, you could get a 4 or 5 blade thru it, and because the coat is wet, it will be longer when it is dried. Its not going to cause further matting, or tighter matting, as you are taking it all off in the tub while the dog is wet. There are many threads about this on other grooming only forums. Some love it, some say its not for them.



I couldn't have said it better! I've saved coat on many a Poodle rescue, and it's easier on the dog, and you, too! The clipper just goes through a matted mess like a hot knife in butter. I wipe the blade as I'm going, and I use the HV dryer to blow off, thoroughly cleaning and oiling before I put it away. It sure hasn't dulled my blades, and professionals who use this method swear their blades don't need sharpening as frequently because they're not going through dirty coats.


----------

